# Appena laureata, non le si poteva trovare un posto decente.



## GabrielH

Ciao a tutti,
Ho appena letto in una grammatica la frase "appena laureata, non le si poteva trovare un posto decente.
Come posso scriverla nella forma ativa? Io proverei a renderla così: 
*(1)*appena laureata, non aveva potuto trovare un posto decente a lei stessa.
*(2)*appena laureata, non le aveva potuto trovare un posto decente.
Ma sbaglio se lo faccio?


----------



## CB_

Ciao Gabriel! Io direi: "appena laureata, non poteva trovare un posto decente". Se vuoi aggiungere un pronome puoi scrivere "trovarsi" al posto di "trovare", ma è molto colloquiale, io eviterei.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

GabrielH said:


> Ma sbaglio se lo faccio?


Non sbagli, ma non è detto che il significato della frase sia lo stesso.


----------



## GabrielH

Non capisco come il signifcato possa essere cambiato una volta che non ho fatto niente che metterla nella sua forma ativa. 
Ora mi sono confuso... quello *si *della frase originale è un si passivante?


----------



## Nino83

GabrielH said:


> Ho appena letto in una grammatica la frase "appena laureata, non le si poteva trovare un posto decente.


In questo caso (verbo transitivo, complemento oggetto esplicito singolare) è ambigua e può essere interpretata sia come impersonale che come passivante:
non le si poteva trovare un posto decente = non potevamo trovare un posto decente a lei (per lei)
non le si poteva trovare un posto decente = un posto decente non poteva essere trovato a lei (per lei)


GabrielH said:


> *(1)*appena laureata, non aveva potuto trovare un posto decente a lei stessa.


No, in questo caso la frase sarebbe stata "appena laureata, (lei) non riusciva a trovare un posto decente" ("per se stessa" è sottinteso)


GabrielH said:


> *(2)*appena laureata, non le aveva potuto trovare un posto decente.


In questo caso stai dicendo che una terza persona non le ha potuto trovare un posto decente. Equivale a "appena laureata, *lui/un suo amico/ecc..* non le poteva trovare un posto decente".


----------



## CB_

(1) La prima frase che tu hai scritto andrebbe scritta senza _a lei stessa_: Appena laureata, non aveva potuto trovare un posto decente. Significa che *lei *(la ragazza che si è appena laureata) non riesce a trovare un posto decente.

(2) La seconda frase (appena laureata, non le aveva potuto trovare un posto decente) significa che un'altra persona non aveva trovato un posto decente alla ragazza che si è appena laureata.


----------



## CB_

Nino83 said:


> Ciao CB_, e benvenuto su WR.
> Forse volevi dire che "le" significa "a lei".


 
Ciao Nino! Sì, infatti l'ho cancellato subito per non confondere!  Dopo ho visto che avevi commentato anche tu e non ho aggiuto altre spiegazioni...


----------



## GabrielH

Adesso riesco a capire. Grazie a voi!


----------



## dragonseven

GabrielH said:


> Non capisco come il signifcato possa essere cambiato una volta che non ho fatto niente che metterla nella sua forma ativa.
> Ora mi sono confuso... quello *si *della frase originale è un si passivante?


Ciao Gabriel,
no, il "si" in questo caso ha esclusivamente valore «impersonale», quindi la frase risulta:
- in forma passiva;
- in diatesi attiva.

*Forma attiva*:
1.a. «appena laureata, (lei) non poteva trovare un posto decente.»;
2.a. «appena laureata, qualcuno non poteva trovare un posto decente a lei».

*Forma passiva*:
1.b. «appena laureata, non le si poteva trovare un posto decente.» (diatesi attiva), “si passivante” con valore esclusivamente “impersonale”, perché non si può trasformare in
2.b. «appena laureata, non era stato potuto trovare un posto decente a lei.» poiché mancherebbe del complemento d'agente, neppure in
3.b. «appena laureata, un posto decente non poteva trovare da lei.» poiché "le" non ha questo significato;
per cui rimane solo
4.b. «appena laureata, a lei non era potuto trovare da qualcuno un posto decente.» (diatesi passiva).
*
Forma riflessiva*:
1.c. «appena laureata, (lei) non si poteva trovare un posto decente.»;
2.c. «appena laureata, (lei) non poteva trovare un posto decente a sé stessa.».


Tornando alla domanda iniziale:





GabrielH said:


> Come posso scriverla nella forma attiva? Io proverei a renderla così:
> *(1)*appena laureata, non aveva potuto trovare un posto decente a lei stessa.
> *(2)*appena laureata, non le aveva potuto trovare un posto decente.
> Ma sbaglio se lo faccio?


 Sí, perché, come detto in precedenza, il significato è già attivo anche se la costruzione risulta in forma passiva.
Semmai, puoi rendere la frase originale nel significato passivo come in 4.b., o anche in «appena laureata, a lei non poteva essere trovato un posto decente da qualcuno.».

La tua *(1)* in forma passiva diviene:
"appena laureata, non era stato potuto trovare un posto decente a lei stessa.";
e, allo stesso modo, la tua *(2)* in:
"appena laureata, non le era stato potuto trovare un posto decente.".
Il tempo di "era stato potuto (trovare)" rimane il trapassato prossimo [perché in diatesi passiva], mentre nella tua trasformazione da un imperfetto passi ad un trapassato prossimo ma il tempo non deve cambiare da una diatesi all'altra, ad esempio:
_Gabriel studia l'italiano_ (diatesi attiva) -> _L'italiano è studiato da Gabriel_ (diatesi passiva), tempo presente;
_Gabriel studiava l'italiano_ (diatesi attiva) -> _L'italiano era studiato da Gabriel_ (diatesi passiva), tempo imperfetto;
_Gabriel aveva studiato l'italiano_ (diatesi attiva) -> _L'italiano era stato studiato da Gabriel_ (diatesi passiva), tempo trapassato prossimo.

Mia opinione. 


P.s.: Non prendere ciò che ho scritto per “oro colato”. Meglio aspettare qualcun altro che possa confermare o smentire.


----------



## Nino83

dragonseven said:


> no, il "si" in questo caso ha esclusivamente valore «impersonale»





> Qualche problema di confusione tra _si _impersonale e _si _passivante può crearsi con i transitivi in presenza di oggetto espresso. Se dico o scrivo _a pranzo si mangerà l'arrosto_ potrei voler dire sia che _a pranzo qualcuno mangerà l'arrosto _(impersonale), sia che _a pranzo l'arrosto verrà mangiato_ (passivante). Secondo *Luca Serianni* (garzantina _Italiano_, VII, 57), bisognerebbe propendere per la *seconda interpretazione*, in quanto, di solito, il verbo tende a passare alla terza persona plurale in caso di oggetto plurale (_a pranzo si mangeranno gli spaghetti_), anche se *nell'uso antico e in quello toscanoè possibile anche a pranzo si mangerà gli spaghetti*; inoltre, nei tempi composti il participio ha desinenza femminile se l'oggetto è femminile (_a pranzo si è mangiata l'insalata_).



Frase:

Comunque, la diatriba sul si impersonale o passivante è più una questione teorica, non importante in questo caso. 
Quando c'è un verbo transitivo e un complemento oggetto esplicito al singolare, entrambe le interpretazioni sono possibili (con una preferenza, secondo il Serianni, per il si passivante).


----------



## Lubella

dragonseven said:


> era stato potuto trovare
> era potuto trovare



ma queste forme esistono veramente? che tempo e modo sono?


----------



## GabrielH

Lubella said:


> ma queste forme esistono veramente? che tempo e modo sono?



Leggendo la Treccani credo che siano sbagliate. Cosa ne pensate?
_
Avere/essere in presenza di verbi servili + infinito. La questione dell’ausiliare richiesto da un verbo servile (potere, dovere, volere, sapere‘essere in grado di, avere la capacità di’) è regolata dalla norma grammaticale. Secondo tale norma, l’ausiliare è quello proprio dell’infinito: «ho dovuto fare» perché si dice «ho fatto», «ho potuto rispondere» perché si dice «ho risposto» e via dicendo; viceversa, «non sono potuto venire/uscire/partire ecc.» perché si dice «non sono venuto/uscito/partito».
_
L’uso degli ausiliari “essere” o “avere” in alcuni casi mi risulta poco chiaro. È più corretto dire «l’aereo era decollato» oppure «aveva decollato»? «Non eravamo potuti venire» o «non avevamo potuto venire»? E perché il participio passato viene accordato così liberamente? Inoltre: «ho mangiato una mela» o «mi sono mangiato una mela»? | Treccani, il portale del sapere


----------



## Nino83

Lubella said:


> ma queste forme esistono veramente? che tempo e modo sono?


Nella forma passiva è l'infinito che diventa passivo. 
_Non poteva essere trovato_. _Non poteva essere stato trovato_.


----------



## Lubella

la particella si non può avere il valore imprsonale in quanto è presente sia soggetto che oggetto espressi:
appena laureata, non le si poteva trovare un posto decente.
Siccome è stato usato il modo indefinito (appena laureata), vuol dire che il soggetto è "lei" implicito o almeno così dovrebbe essere secondo le regole grammaticali.
Qui invece abbiamo a che fare con il si passivante, quando il complemento oggetto diventa il soggetto del verbo 
appena (lei) si è laureata, (lei) non poteva trovare un posto decente.
Però non sono sicura che sia del tutto corretto usare il moso indefinito e il si passivante nella stessa frase.


----------



## Nino83

Lubella said:


> Qui invece abbiamo a che fare con il si passivante, quando il complemento oggetto diventa il soggetto del verbo
> appena (lei) si è laureata, (lei) non poteva trovare un posto decente.



Come ho scritto nel post #3, se il soggetto è "lei", la frase è "appena laureata, non poteva trovare un posto decente".
La frase in OP significa che:
"appena laureata, qualcuno non le poteva trovare un posto decente" (si impersonale)
"appena laureata, un posto decente non poteva essere trovato per lei" (si passivante).

Come ho scritto nel post #10, quando c'è un complemento oggetto espresso singolare, i libri di grammatica dicono che entrambe le soluzioni (si passivante e/o impersonale) sono ammissibili.

Tanti auguri di buon anno a tutti!


----------



## Lubella

Nino83 said:


> "appena laureata, qualcuno non le poteva trovare un posto decente" (si impersonale)
> "appena laureata, un posto decente non poteva essere trovato per lei" (si passivante)



queste frasi non sono corrette perché è assente il soggetto espresso nella prima, invece se ci fosse, sarebbe una corretta frase indipendente:

appena laureata la ragazza... siamo andati insieme in Sicilia - il soggetto è espresso e diverso, è ok

e se non c'è il soggetto, vuol dire che per forza che nelle due frasi il soggetto è lo stesso: lei


----------



## Nino83

Lubella said:


> queste frasi non sono corrette perché è assente il soggetto espresso nella prima, invece se ci fosse, sarebbe una corretta frase indipendente:
> e se non c'è il soggetto, vuol dire che per forza che nelle due frasi il soggetto è lo stesso: lei



La frase in oggetto è presa da Tema-Rema in Italiano: Symposium, Frankfurt am Main, 26/27-4-1985 dove si dice che "nelle costruzioni passiva e del si passivante anche un complemento indiretto con funzione di dativo può controllare il soggetto *non espresso* nelle costruzioni esaminate [...] e anche un complemento indiretto con valore di benefattivo".

La frase "appena laureata, non le si poteva trovare un posto decente" è corretta.
Esempio simile: "dopo essere stata bocciata, non la *si* poteva consolare" (con il significato di "non poteva essere consolata", passivante) oppure "non le *si* poteva dire nulla". 

Quando c'è una frase passiva o un _si passivante_, il soggetto della subordinata può essere anche inespresso, perché dal punto di vista grammaticale, nel caso della frase passiva, il soggetto è lo stesso. 
"Appena uscita di casa, è stata derubata".

Lo stesso avviene con il dativo, perché in questi casi ha valore di "beneficiario", "esperiente" o "di possesso". 
"Appena uscita di casa, le hanno rubato il portafogli". (dativo di possesso)
"Appena uscita di casa, le hanno cantato una serenata" (beneficiario)

Lo stesso avviene con un accusativo. 
"Arrivata a casa, la salutarono calorosamente".  

L'importante è che il soggetto della principale sia indefinito o non referenziale.


----------



## bearded

Modernamente vengono ammesse come corrette costruzioni che un tempo non erano considerate tali.
Per rendere la frase corretta sintatticamente, io avrei detto ''Essendo lei appena laureata, non le si poteva trovare un posto decente''.
E la frase ''dopo essere stata bocciata, non le si poteva dire nulla'' continua a suonare scorretta al mio antiquato orecchio (io avrei detto ''dopo che era stata bocciata, non le si poteva dire nulla'').
Il tuo post #17 mi ha stupito, Nino83.


----------



## Nino83

bearded man said:


> Il tuo post #17 mi ha stupito, Nino83.



Ho solo riportato la tesi di A. Calabrese presente nel libro, non sono esperto in grammatica fino a questo punto


----------



## bearded

Nino83 said:


> Ho solo riportato la tesi di A. Calabrese presente nel libro


Oh, mi era parso che quella tesi rappresentasse anche il tuo parere.

Buon Anno Nuovo!


----------



## Nino83

Comunque le frasi presenti sul libro suonano bene al mio orecchio.  

Ricambio. Tanti auguri di buon anno!


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao a tutti! e buon anno! 
Chiedo perdono, soprattutto a Gabriel, per il mio #9. Avevo intenzione di cancellarlo ma non mi è stato possibile per la chiusura “preventiva” della discussione, poi, visto l'intervento di Nino al #10, l'intenzione era di modificarlo nelle parti poco corrette e fuorvianti. Modifiche che avevo già compiuto ma che non ho potuto inviare per il succitato motivo. 
Tuttavia, visto anche il tempo trascorso, mi sembra opportuno e giusto almeno che io mi spieghi meglio (colgo l'occasione per ringraziare chi ha riaperto il thread dandomi quest'opportunità). 

Fuor di dubbio che il "si" è «passivante».
Il fatto è che però in questo caso ha valore esclusivamente impersonale e che la frase è in diatesi attiva. 
Questo perché la particella in questione sostituisce il soggetto, l'agente del verbo, (che è appunto indefinito: non è "un posto decente", il quale, infatti, mantiene la posizione di complemento diretto, e tale rimane) e non il complemento d'agente (come potrebbe sembrare).
Quello che rende possibile questo tipo di lettura e di costruzione (che è la stessa di quella con un verbo intransitivo inaccusativo) è dato dalla forma avverbiale/temporale, "Appena laureata", presente nella frase:
«Quando (lei) si laureò/si è laureata, ...», «Nel momento in cui (lei) si laureò/si è laureata, ...»; e dall'elemento che contraddistingue la diatesi che è il clitico "le" (anche in sua assenza, infatti, la frase risulta essere comunque corretta, ma cambierebbe di significato), il quale svolge una duplice funzione: semanticamente come «dativo» (o, meglio, «referente» del verbo), sintatticamente come «controllore» del soggetto inespresso (impersonale) del verbo, ossia l'agente dell'azione rivolta al referente (o «beneficiario»).
Tornando alla domanda in OP, si tratta di una costruzione particolare che se fosse ritenuta una diatesi passiva:
(?) «Appena laureata, non poteva essere trovato un posto decente a lei.»,
avrebbe nella corrispondente forma attiva degli elementi di agrammaticalità (come nella *(2)* in OP ove è palese l'assenza del soggetto/agente che non può essere sottointeso):
(*) «Appena laureata, (lei) non poteva trovare un posto decente a lei.»;
cosa che non accade alla stessa frase senza il complemento indiretto cliticizzato:
(?) «Appena laureata, non poteva essere trovato un posto decente.» (forma passiva),
«Appena laureata, non poteva trovare un posto decente.» (forma attiva).

Spero di aver spiegato meglio come la penso e aver così chiarito a Gabriel (e non solo) la motivazione dell'impossibilità di riproporre la frase in forma attiva senza modificarne il significato. 

Magari sbaglio... non sono né un grammatico né un linguista, ho espresso solo il mio pensiero.


----------



## Nino83

dragonseven said:


> Tornando alla domanda in OP, si tratta di una costruzione particolare che se fosse ritenuta una diatesi passiva:
> (?) «Appena laureata, non poteva essere trovato un posto decente a lei.»,
> avrebbe nella corrispondente forma attiva degli elementi di agrammaticalità (come nella *(2)* in OP ove è palese l'assenza del soggetto/agente che non può essere sottointeso):


La pensa diversamente A. Calabrese, nel libro linkato nel commento #17


Nino83 said:


> "nelle costruzioni passiva e del si passivante *anche un complemento indiretto con funzione di dativo* può controllare il soggetto *non espresso* nelle costruzioni esaminate [...] *e anche un complemento indiretto con valore di benefattivo*".


In questo caso il complemento indiretto ha funzione di benefattivo.


----------



## dragonseven

Sí, ma in questo caso [il complemento indiretto] è espresso dal clitico "le", non dal "si" che, quindi, può rappresentare solo il soggetto, l'agente dell'azione espressa dal verbo.


----------



## Nino83

dragonseven said:


> Sí, ma in questo caso [il complemento indiretto] è espresso dal clitico "le", non dal "si" che, quindi, può rappresentare solo il soggetto, l'agente dell'azione espressa dal verbo.


Ciao Dragon, la frase in OP è presa da quel libro, frase 27) a pagina 41. Si riferisce proprio alla frase in OP!  
E' il dativo/benefattivo _le_ che controlla il soggetto non espresso.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Nino.
Perfetto, su questo punto siamo d'accordo.
Il problema però sorge quando a questo tipo di costrutto, ritenuto passivo per forma e diatesi, si voglia dare forma attiva.
Sempre se ho ben capito quanto dice Calabrese nel suo scritto, per quel poco che ho letto, ciò non è possibile farlo perché si otterrebbe una frase carente dal punto di vista grammaticale.

Edit: Una precisazione. Il clitico "le" non controlla il soggetto non espresso del verbo appena seguente ["si poteva trovare"], ma di quello precedente, ossia controlla il soggetto non espresso del participio assoluto "laureata". Ho detto un'eresia?


----------



## Nino83

dragonseven said:


> Il problema però sorge quando a questo tipo di costrutto, ritenuto passivo per forma e diatesi, si voglia dare forma attiva.


si passivante: appena laureata, non le si poteva trovare un posto decente 
passiva: apena laureata, un posto decente non poteva essere trovato per lei 
attiva: appena laureata, non le potevano trovare un posto decente (soggetto della principale indeterminato) 


dragonseven said:


> Una precisazione. Il clitico "le" ossia controlla il soggetto non espresso del participio assoluto "laureata".


Certo, si parla del soggetto (non espresso) della subordinata.


----------



## dragonseven

Nino83 said:


> [A]ttiva: appena laureata, non le potevano trovare un posto decente


 Sí, ma, come dicevo in precedenza, non ha lo stesso significato della frase di partenza. Se la frase fosse fine a sé stessa non si capisce chi siano «loro».
Mentre dando al "si" valore impersonale non viene modificato il significato originale:
«Appena laureata, nessuno poteva trovarle un posto decente.», forma attiva.

P.s.: Scusami, ma quando una particella clitica come "le" può avere valore di «per lei»?
Per me può esprimere solo un complemento diretto ("lei") o di termine ("a lei").
Ad esempio:
«Le ho fatto un regalo.» -> «Ho fatto un regalo a lei.»,
non «Ho fatto un regalo per lei.».
Sono confuso.


----------



## Nino83

dragonseven said:


> P.s.: Scusami, ma quando una particella clitica come "le" può avere valore di «per lei»?


Ad esempio _ho comprato qualcosa *per* te = *ti* ho comprato qualcosa_, _ho cucinato qualcosa *per* te = ti ho cucinato qualcosa, ho trovato un lavoro *per* te = ti ho trovato un lavoro, ho costruito una scarpiera *per* te = *ti* ho costruito una scarpiera, ho fatto dei guanti di lana *per* te = *ti* ho fatto dei guanti di lana, ho prenotato un tavolo *per* te = *ti* ho prenotato un tavolo_, e così via (dativo d'interesse, nel caso specifico, dativo di vantaggio o, in latino, _dativus commodi_).


----------



## dragonseven

Mi fido.

Grazie per la spiegazione. 


Edit: Quindi, secondo te, queste due frasi sono entrambe perfettamente corrette e idiomatiche in italiano:


Nino83 said:


> {S}i passivante: appena laureata, non le si poteva trovare un posto decente
> passiva: appena laureata, un posto decente non poteva essere trovato per lei


?
Personalmente, la “tua” passiva o la stessa, riformulata con la particella clitica, "Appena laureata, non poteva esserle trovato un posto decente.", non le userei mai! Mi suonano male (non dico che sono scorrette, ma mi sembrano poco idiomatiche).


----------

